# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Diagnose astma vaak onterecht - Algemeen Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Diagnose astma vaak onterecht*
*Algemeen Dagblad -** 9 uur geleden*
Eén op de drie kinderen met longklachten krijgt ten onrechte de diagnose astma en slikt dus onnodig medijnen. Veel kinderen onder de 5 jaar krijgen ten onrechte de diagnose astma als ze benauwdheidsklachten hebben. Volgens prof. *...* 
&#39;Veel onterechte astma-diagnoses bij kinderen&#39; Brabants Dagblad
Diagnose astma vaak onterecht Algemeen Dagblad
*alle 5 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

